# Help With A Maltese Baby



## CairosMommyXO (Oct 6, 2015)

I recently had to return my new baby about a month ago because of him having some unforeseen health problems. It was recommended to return him by some of you ladies because I think I purchased from an unresponsible breeder/puppy mill. I want to do things the right way this time. So I would really love information on breeders... Preferably on the east coast. I am interested in Bonnie Palmer (can't get contact info) and also looked at Cynthia Landry (she doesn't have any at the moment but recommended her partner Peter Rogers). Al help is welcomed!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

CairosMommyXO said:


> I recently had to return my new baby about a month ago because of him having some unforeseen health problems. It was recommended to return him by some of you ladies because I think I purchased from an unresponsible breeder/puppy mill. I want to do things the right way this time. So I would really love information on breeders... Preferably on the east coast. I am interested in Bonnie Palmer (can't get contact info) and also looked at Cynthia Landry (she doesn't have any at the moment but recommended her partner Peter Rogers). Al help is welcomed!


Did you look at the American Maltese Association Breeder Referral list? They list breeders by state!


----------

